# Has Europe finally had enough - new magazine cover very controversial



## miketx (Jul 20, 2015)

'Islamic Rape Of Europe': Polish Magazine Splashes 'White Europa' Girl Groped By Migrant Hands - Breitbart

I bet it'll be censored.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Starts with an idea, fosters opinion, becomes a movement.......

There is no tolerance with islam, its either submit or war. 

Its part of their faith - read the book-Quran.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Coming to your city sooner than you think.........


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I gotta say: This is nice to see. Maybe people in Europe are learning their lesson. And now it's time for us to learn...


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Maybe they will remember the past. Europe has been thru this before several times by several different groups. Those who don't learn from history are doomed to repeat it. Now they repeat what they did not learn. We should learn from their mistakes so we don't pay the price.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

The problem in America is we have the 1st amendment and the Muslim religion is recognized in America as a religion rather than the cult that it is..... Given this fact the courts are going to rule in their favor more often than not..... There is an issue in Wisconsin presently with a company that will not cater to given them prayer break times which change with seasons............


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I gotta say: This is nice to see. Maybe people in Europe are learning their lesson. And now it's time for us to learn...


Well, at least we are far ahead in one aspect, at least in the great majority of states our women have an option to CCW to defend themselves against rape, or someone close by who would.....I know I sure as hell would in a sense or quite literally by leaving the attempted rapist's "holey," pun intended.


----------



## noway2 (Jun 18, 2011)

Cait43 said:


> The problem in America is we have the 1st amendment and the Muslim religion is recognized in America as a religion rather than the cult that it is..... Given this fact the courts are going to rule in their favor more often than not..... There is an issue in Wisconsin presently with a company that will not cater to given them prayer break times which change with seasons............


Power lies where men believe it to be. If people believe it to be with the courts, then it will be. If the people wake up and realize how much power they really do hold, things will change. Immediately. As Nancy Reagan said, just say no.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

CW said:


> Starts with an idea, fosters opinion, becomes a movement.......
> 
> There is no tolerance with islam, its either submit or war.
> 
> Its part of their faith - read the book-Quran.


The day I take the time and make the effort to read the Quran, will be the very same day that Hell allows snow cone stands to set-up.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

paratrooper said:


> The day I take the time and make the effort to read the Quran, will be the very same day that Hell allows snow cone stands to set-up.


Snow cones they got. Its the flavors that will do you in - Raspberry Cyanide, Draino Surprise, Sulfuric Flurry .......

I do apologetics, so actually knowing the Surahs is helpful in ministry to brave 'muslims' who are actually willing to examine what their faith is placed in,

but most 'infidels' do not need to open a quran as the outward conduct of its strict adherents speaks for itself.

I will do my best to be accurate in conveying what I read, as it might spare some a diluting influence.


----------



## RobertS (Jan 7, 2016)

Cait43 said:


> The problem in America is we have the 1st amendment and the Muslim religion is recognized in America as a religion rather than the cult that it is.....


As an agnostic/atheist, I consider all religions to be cults and the belief in an imagery extraplanar being a mental illness.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

RobertS said:


> As an agnostic/atheist, I consider all religions to be cults and the belief in an imagery extraplanar being a mental illness.


I agree with some of what you said. I'm an agnostic not an atheist, I simply do not know. And neither does anyone else, including the Pope. To be absolutely intellectually honest a person would have to admit that there is just no way of knowing the answer to this question.


----------



## RobertS (Jan 7, 2016)

joepeat said:


> I agree with some of what you said. I'm an agnostic not an atheist, I simply do not know. And neither does anyone else, including the Pope. To be absolutely intellectually honest a person would have to admit that there is just no way of knowing the answer to this question.


True, but when I see Christians with their religion's bloody history trying to damn another religion over its bloody history, it shows that Christians don't know their book or their god. They need to go back and read the Old Testament carefully.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And the New Testament, and the history of the Albigensian Crusade, and the 30-Years' War, and the Salem Witch Trials, and...


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

History has proven the only way to deal with these fanatics is by ruthless warfare against them and it will push them back in their holes for a hundred years or so. You can not deal with them any other way, appeasing, negotiating, ignoring, or dismissing them has not nor will not work they take it as weakness and push forward harder.


----------



## miketx (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

RobertS said:


> As an agnostic/atheist, I consider all religions to be cults and the belief in an imagery extraplanar being a mental illness.


Psalm 14:1. Romans 3:23 
But then we all have faith in something. Hopefully we are serious about examining what the object of that faith is.

And if we differ, then may we agree to disagree.

The Old Testament points to the New, while illustrating man's continuing failures due to his nature. 
History is filled not with the failures of Christianity, but man's constant manipulation and abuse of the Gospel.

Religion is man's invention not God's. It is wise to examine any belief carefully.

Kinda like advertisements for a new handgun. You should not believe everything at face value.

Do some reading, listen to others, try to do range time.

Oh, and if the gun doesn't work, you might try re-reading the Owners Manual again.


----------



## miketx (Jul 20, 2015)

RobertS said:


> True, but when I see Christians with their religion's bloody history trying to damn another religion over its bloody history, it shows that Christians don't know their book or their god. They need to go back and read the Old Testament carefully.


 The problem with your point is that Christians are not still practicing their bloody barbaric past and muslims still are.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Religion, no matter wich one has proven to be violent. 


> Miltex
> The problem with your point is that Christians are not still practicing their bloody barbaric past and muslims still are.


Than hope and pray thaty Christianity or Judaism never becomes back in power that they had in the past.

There is no different between Religion and Politics. Both are Religions. The one promisses you if you obay their laws that you have a paradise in the next life and warship a death or imaginated figure, the other creating Idols like Obama, mao and so on that they can worship. In both cases you (as the ordinary citizen or believer) just have to eliminate the non believers and oponent politics. The new religion called politics started in the ages of the industrialisation ages and promisse you a paradise in this life, but you have again first to help to eliminate the evil people that disagree with you.
Religions are not inclusive. Religions, are always violent exclusive in nature and facts are really not welcome in both systems.

When people don't overcome religion (that doesn't mean actually give up to believe in a God) because they cannot create a paradise, not in this life nor in the next, the human race will have no future. If not they exting themself. 
Kings/Canzlers/Presidents/Leader... you name it used Religion and the Satan to go to war, suppress their own citizen for their and their buddies own good. Later when the industrial age arised different questions that the old religion could not answer, they invented Politics and political Parties to do exactly that and replace to old religion tool.
You keep am stipid and I keep them poor that is how it works since humans writing history. That works since 6000 Years of human Religion and Kingdoms. Divide et imperra.

Sorry I know I shouldn't


----------



## miketx (Jul 20, 2015)

PT111Pro said:


> Religion, no matter wich one has proven to be violent.
> 
> Than hope and pray thaty Christianity or Judaism never becomes back in power that they had in the past.
> 
> ...


Rather broad strokes aren't they? Muslims have always been butchering savages and Christians have not. There is no comparison.


----------



## RobertS (Jan 7, 2016)

miketx said:


> Rather broad strokes aren't they? Muslims have always been butchering savages and Christians have not. There is no comparison.


Uhhh...read the book of Numbers. Lots of "god's" people have committed genocide. Moabs, Canaanites, etc. Lot's of civilizations wiped out by "god."

Turned Lot's wife into a pillar of salt. Destroyed Sodom and Gomorrah.

Lot knocks up his daughters.

Much more.


----------



## RobertS (Jan 7, 2016)

miketx said:


> The problem with your point is that Christians are not still practicing their bloody barbaric past and muslims still are.


What do you call murder of abortion doctors? It's called murder.

Who did the mass shooting at a Sikh temple in Oak Creek, Wisconsin? A Christian. A White Supremacist Christian.
Who murdered nine people at a Charleston church? A Christian.

And what did your Jesus say...if you sinned in your heart...

If you already contemplated murder of anyone, you better hit the confessional.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

CW said:


> ...Religion is man's invention not God's. It is wise to examine any belief carefully...


Agreed!


----------



## Freethought (Jan 10, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...And the New Testament, and the history of the Albigensian Crusade, and the 30-Years' War, and the Salem Witch Trials, and...


 The Waldensian Inquisitions , the persecution of the Cathars , persecution of Martin Luthers followers , Jesuits abuses of the indigenous tribes in central and south america , the Spanish Inquisitions , Father Junipero Serra in California and his abuse of the tribes.............and onward.

As regards Islam...........1400 years of attempting to make others submit.

Personally , I'm unwilling to live under the Mosaic Laws as set forth in Leviticus , so I damn sure won't be willing to live under Sharia Law.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Muslim Immigrants Attacked Two Tourists And Learned A Lesson They?ll NEVER Forget! | Yes I?m Right.


----------



## miketx (Jul 20, 2015)

RobertS said:


> Uhhh...read the book of Numbers. Lots of "god's" people have committed genocide. Moabs, Canaanites, etc. Lot's of civilizations wiped out by "god."
> 
> Turned Lot's wife into a pillar of salt. Destroyed Sodom and Gomorrah.
> 
> ...


Have IQ's dropped? I'm talking about today. Muslims as a whole are still 7th century barbarians. Christians have left that past behind. You can always find an exception, but the norm is to be civilized, where muslims still employ barbarism daily and, as a rule not an exception.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Ever since the Cross, people have been usurping, twisting, attacking the Gospel. Many have murdered and warred 'In the name of Jesus".

Just because you claim to be a Christian doesn't make you one.
And yet I know of no Christians who've achieved perfection. Many leave a sad testimony, yet others evidencing the Spirit lead life.

Christianity is about Who you believe in, and is accompanied by a life evidencing that faith.

John 13:35 NKJV : "By this all will know that you are My disciples, if you have love for one another."

Quite a contrast form the blessings of the muslim god: Surah IX:5 ..... Slay [or enslave] the unbelievers if they do not convert upon hearing the quran.

Bear in mind, The God commanded destruction to Israel was of evil people who despised God and worshipped dead gods like Molech and Chemosh - often through child sacrifice.
Yet even with a book of instructions, Israel would fail and bring persecution upon herself.

Seems like today, America is crusin' to the woodshed for correction as well. We never learn do we.
Maybe its our own national Affluenza...


----------



## Freethought (Jan 10, 2016)

miketx said:


> Have IQ's dropped? I'm talking about today. Muslims as a whole are still 7th century barbarians. Christians have left that past behind. You can always find an exception, but the norm is to be civilized, where muslims still employ barbarism daily and, as a rule not an exception.


 Here we go. While yes I agree with you as regards Islam , you might want to dispense with the implication that folks who don't endorse Christianity are stupid , your comment i.e. " Have Iqs Dropped " is just a different form of borderline bigotry.

And insofar as it goes , I'm very likely the *LAST* person on this forum you want to get into it with over the subject. I carry advanced degrees in both Theology and Religious Studies and could easily put up a list of Christian committing a variety of heinous abuses , including a list of clergymen a mile long.

Oh and don't hand me the Red Herring line of " but if they do that they're not Christian".

See here's a *fact* for you , the gaurantee of " Freedom of Religion" we have within the base structure of this country is also a gaurantee of " Freedom FROM Religion" if the individual so chooses to believe that way.


----------



## Freethought (Jan 10, 2016)

CW said:


> Ever since the Cross, people have been usurping, twisting, attacking the Gospel. Many have murdered and warred 'In the name of Jesus".
> 
> Just because you claim to be a Christian doesn't make you one.
> And yet I know of no Christians who've achieved perfection. Many leave a sad testimony, yet others evidencing the Spirit lead life.
> ...


 The usual apologetics , followed of course by the inherent implication that those who don't see it your way are " evil" , I suppose that you'll start with the " burn in the lake of fire" schtick next.

Oh and " twist the Gospel" how many times have I heard that one , all the while ignoring the more sordid and egregious sections of the Old Testament. Then of course there will be the usual statements about that indicating (of course) that the Olde Covenant was rescinded at Calvary in favor of the New Covenant..............followed by repeated calls for following the Mosaic Laws as set forth in Leviticus ( Old Covenant/Olde Testament) , not that the Mosaic Laws ever applied to Gentiles in the first place.

Ya gave yourself away with the " Evil , disobedient tribe of Israel" schtick...........


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

Freethought said:


> <snip>
> See here's a *fact* for you , the gaurantee of " Freedom of Religion" we have within the base structure of this country is also a gaurantee of " Freedom FROM Religion" if the individual so chooses to believe that way.


Agreed. And we haven't even scratched the surface of the whole "life begins at conception" issue.


----------



## Freethought (Jan 10, 2016)

joepeat said:


> Agreed. And we haven't even scratched the surface of the whole "life begins at conception" issue.


 Sighhhhh...............that can of worms. This whole thread will detoriate quickly now , the proponents of Christianity will very shortly be screaming about how their beliefs were assaulted and smugly telling those who don't believe " Well it's YOUR choice then , don't complain when God smites you."

WHat some folks want in this country is a Theocracy , they just want a Christian theocracy as opposed to an Islamic theocracy. And they don't quite know how to deal with individuals such as myself that t'ain't having any part of ANY theocracy.

They also find it quite hard to deal with an individual who originally came from their " side of the tracks" , who was born into the seedy , sordid underbelly of Southern Christianity and who has see it from the inside out , from the fish flop in the aisles to the talking in tongues , to the variety of control freak tactics endorsed and utilised by Clergymen to attempt to CONTROL their " flock" and behaviors therein. Thus of course abrogating the *free will* awarded to mankind by the specific deity.

I've heard it all as regards apologetics , from the majority of angles available and utilised by the different denominations/sects , most of whom incidentally proclaim themselves as " The One TRUE Church"...........funny thing is that they are never able to point to a specific verse within The Book that states that there is only " One True Church" ( beyond believers taken as a whole) and that their specific sect/denomination is IT.

Perhaps we can get to address of those who hold vast segments of the populace in sway and whom are thorough hypocrites when looked at closely via the tenets as set forth in the Bible itself , we could start with those who have gotten filthy rich off their adherents via the vehicle of playing upon folks fears for their own salvation. Joyce Meyer , Rod Parsley , Joel Osteen , Benny Hinn..........the list of charlatans is quite extensive. ANd that's without mentioning the variety of exploitative cults.............but hey we'll hear that standard line again.......

They " Twisted the Gospel and aren't TRUE Christians."


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I am a Christian. Because of that these savages want me brainwashed to believe their tripe, taxed or murdered. These things are true. What my beliefs say is that an eye for an eye is justice. YMMV. I will treat these savages with the same love and tenderness as they would treat me.

GW


----------



## Freethought (Jan 10, 2016)

Oh and for those of you making the statement that " Christians no longer kill others over religion" , I guess y'all missed the examples available within the Bosnian conflicts , or perhaps you're just ignoring them? 


And don't bother argueing this one since I was seconded to Fifth Group and I was *there* to see it with my own eyes. The Srebrenica massacre ring a bell? Hows about Grazny , Potocari etc? 


The apologetic angle of " we no longer do that stuff" is a load of crap , it should have NEVER been done and quite frankly to demand that other systems of belief take responsibility for their actions whilst sweeping Christianities sins under the rug is highly hypocritical. 

It's also diametrically opposed to the example as set forth by Christ himself.


----------



## Freethought (Jan 10, 2016)

goldwing said:


> I am a Christian. Because of that these savages want me brainwashed to believe their tripe, taxed or murdered. These things are true. What my beliefs say is that an eye for an eye is justice. YMMV. I will treat these savages with the same love and tenderness as they would treat me.
> 
> GW


 And I am no longer a Christian , because of that a certain cadre of savages within the Christian community want me censored , taxed or murdered , they will inevitably deem me to be a second class citizen because I will not be brainwashed into believing as they do do and will NOT be a " member of the flock".

Same same..............

See , the majority of these problems could be solved if the adherents to religion ( ANY system but especially the major Abrahamic religions) would just leave folks alone to ***make their own choice***.

Free Will...............remember that concept?


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

Freethought said:


> <snip>
> See , the majority of these problems could be solved if the adherents to religion ( ANY system but especially the major Abrahamic religions) would just *leave folks alone to ***make their own choice****.
> </snip>


Again, on the periphery of the abortion issue but I agree, let's not open that can of worms.


----------



## Freethought (Jan 10, 2016)

joepeat said:


> Again, on the periphery of the abortion issue but I agree, let's not open that can of worms.


 Actually my comment on Free Will was not/is not oriented primarily towards the issue of abortion. It's infinitely broader than that.

And the Can of Worms is much larger than a single issue , including of course the issue of Separation of Church and State. Which is of course under assault within *every* election , and many candidates are " in the closet" as regards their religious beliefs and the agenda they may wish to advance , example: Carson is a Seventh Day Adventist , Adventism of course being more that a bit whacked out and an outgrowth of the same Millerite movement that produced Watchtower ( the Jehovahs Witnesses) , the far end of that particular brand of insanity can of course be illustrated by an example originally named Vernon Howell.............who usurped the SDA/Shepherds Rod/Davidian/Branch Davidian line of descent by sleeping with Ben Rodins widow and taking over Davidianism wholesale , subsequently transforming it into Branch Davididianism..............we've all seen how that ended. The public knows that individual as David Koresh.

But I digress , we see within the context of our elections nowadays a decided emphasis on whether or not a candidate is " religious" , along with the corollary aspect of HOW they are religious and where they personally stand on issues that are important to the fanatics of the religious rightwing cadre. To the exclusion of issues that may well be much more important such as economic stance etc.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm exiting, stage left...
Too much acrimony has entered this discussion, and we all need to stop and take deep breaths before going on.

...And it isn't a "can of worms."
It's a Diet of Worms. :yawinkle:


----------



## Freethought (Jan 10, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I'm exiting, stage left...
> Too much acrimony has entered this discussion, and we all need to stop and take deep breaths before going on.
> 
> ...And it isn't a "can of worms."
> It's a Diet of Worms. :yawinkle:


 And things would be just fine if there wasn't the submerged smug implication that if you're not a Christian that you're a lesser form of life , along with of course " non Christians know nothing about religion or the Bible" , a postulation that's patently false.

And yeah I'll likely bail on the discussion , I've been through enough of these to know how it will proceed.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Freethought said:


> The usual apologetics ..........


Followed by the typical back and forth comments.... blame God - blame man..... which usually devolves into name calling.

Suffice it to say, we both have faith in something. I hope yours is placed in something trustworthy.

And since this is a board for gun owners, rather than Apologetics, I expect this discussion should end on a note of respect. 
Thanks for sharing your opinions and experiences Freethought.


----------



## RobertS (Jan 7, 2016)

CW said:


> Followed by the typical back and forth comments.... blame God - blame man..... which usually devolves into name calling.


I blame man only, who invented gods. In fact, there have been numerous gods invented for millennium and not one single shred of evidence to prove any of them exist.



> Suffice it to say, we both have faith in something. I hope yours is placed in something trustworthy.


----------



## RobertS (Jan 7, 2016)

miketx said:


> Have IQ's dropped? I'm talking about today. Muslims as a whole are still 7th century barbarians. Christians have left that past behind. You can always find an exception, but the norm is to be civilized, where muslims still employ barbarism daily and, as a rule not an exception.


Don't care if I get banned now.

Let me requote your dumb ass:



> Muslims have *always* been butchering savages and *Christians have not*.


But for the sake of your stupid argument, I'll separate the OT from the NT.

The Crusades happened under New Testament Christianity.
The Spanish Inquisition happened under New Testament Christianity.
The Salem Witch trials happened under New Testament Christianity.

And let's not forget the illegal, false flag second Iraqi war which killed over 100,000 civilians, started by a Christian president.

Next time you want to sling insults, you need to get your shit straight, ape.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Folks, if you disagree, that's fine, as long as you don't disagree in a disagreeable manner. If you violate the rules/TOS by personally attacking another member, you WILL be banned, either temporarily, or permanently. Attack the points, the reasoning, the argument -- but NOT the person posting it.

If you can't respond without getting personal, name-calling, insulting, etc., then just don't respond at all. Click away to another thread.


----------

